# Should I try again? (Introducing new does)



## Nocturna (Jul 12, 2011)

Two weeks ago I tried introducing another doe to my two does. It was in neutral territory and at first the girls got along great. During the next few hours I only heard a couple of squeaks but no fighting. Just the usual expression of dominance by one of my girls. Then late at night I heard something like a scream. I checked the cage and found blood around the new doe's mouth. She kept constantly harassing the two and one attack looked pretty severe. I did manage to seperate the new doe but due to her very aggressive nature (towards the does and towards me) I had to return her to the store. I've read online about introductions and know that if there's blood drawn then the newcomer must be seperated. My girls recovered from the attacks thank goodness.
I would like to introduce another doe to the girls. Should I try again? If yes, any tips? Thank you.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

it couldn't hurt to try if your girls were not the aggressive ones. I would make sure they are fully healed before trying again and maybe introduce them in a neutral area a few times before caging them together, like the bath tub or something. and before you put all three in the same cage I would do a good scrubbing on the cage and all the stuff in it so it doesn't "belong" to any one mouse good luck!


----------

